# estar / ser



## Dymn

Bom dia,

Além do verbo usado para ubicações fixas (_ser _ou _ficar_ em português, _estar_ em castelhano), há outros exemplos em que o uso parece variar em ambas as línguas. Por exemplo:

1. À frente de um adjetivo:
_Estas traduções automáticas *estão *cada vez melhores
A nova campanha do PSD *está *muito boa
*Está *muito parecida com a principal do Real Madrid
Esta reedição *está *muito boa
O problema maior é o Benfica, *estou *ciente disso_

2. À frente de um substantivo (nestes casos o _estar_ está correto em castelhano se acrescentamos _"hecho"_)
_Os carros *tão *[sic] uma merda
O Sistema Nacional de Saúde *está *um caos_

Seria possível usar o verbo _ser_ nestes exemplos? Se é assim, há alguma nuance com estas frases?

Muito obrigado


----------



## machadinho

É possível, salvo em:

Estas traduções automáticas *estão *cada vez melhores
O problema maior é o Benfica, *estou *ciente disso​


----------



## Carfer

machadinho said:


> É possível, salvo em:
> Estas traduções automáticas *estão *cada vez melhores
> O problema maior é o Benfica, *estou *ciente disso​



No português deste lado, na primeira frase também é possível. 


Dymn said:


> Se é assim, há alguma nuance com estas frases?




Há nuance, de facto. Além da diferença entre qualidade permanente e temporária (que também ela tem excepções e nem todas lógicas), '_estar_' aponta por vezes para um processo ou para um resultado. Imagine que falamos de um retrato pintado. Se eu disser '_Este retrato é muito bom_', estou a fazer uma apreciação sobre a qualidade intrínseca do retrato, é uma boa pintura. Se disser '_Este retrato está muito bom_', há uma nuance porque '_estar_' põe a tónica no processo e no resultado: o retrato foi bem conseguido. Claro que, na esmagadora maioria dos casos, pouca ou nenhuma diferença de entendimento faz.


----------



## patriota

A frase do Real Madrid não tem sentido isolada, porém as outras do primeiro grupo também podem ser escritas com _ficar_:

_Estas traduções automáticas *estão a ficar/ficando *cada vez melhores.
 A nova campanha do PSD *ficou *muito boa.
Esta reedição *ficou *muito boa.
O problema maior é o Benfica, *já fiquei* ciente disso _(_= já soube/já me informaram_)_._


----------



## gato radioso

Dymn said:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Além do verbo usado para ubicações fixas (_ser _ou _ficar_ em português, _estar_ em castelhano), há outros exemplos em que o uso parece variar em ambas as línguas. Por exemplo:
> 
> 1. À frente de um adjetivo:
> _Estas traduções automáticas *estão *cada vez melhores
> A nova campanha do PSD *está *muito boa
> *Está *muito parecida com a principal do Real Madrid
> Esta reedição *está *muito boa
> O problema maior é o Benfica, *estou *ciente disso_
> 
> 2. À frente de um substantivo (nestes casos o _estar_ está correto em castelhano se acrescentamos _"hecho"_)
> _Os carros *tão *[sic] uma merda
> O Sistema Nacional de Saúde *está *um caos_
> 
> Seria possível usar o verbo _ser_ nestes exemplos? Se é assim, há alguma nuance com estas frases?
> 
> Muito obrigado


Que eu me lembre, há um bom exemplo, e muito habitual, de formas diferentes em:
Rosa está soltera.
A Rosa é solteira.
Mas, como disseram os outros amigos, o relevante aqui é a nuance que procuras na frase, tal como em castelhano:
A sopa é nutritiva (sempre ou quase sempre, quem diz o contrário?)
A sopa está quente (porque eu acabo de prová-la)
O sol é magnífico.
O sol está tapado pelas nuvens.
É practicamente igual ao que se faz em castelhano.


----------



## machadinho

gato radioso said:


> o relevante aqui é a nuance que procuras na frase





Dymn said:


> Os carros *tão *[sic] uma merda


Vejo uma nuance de quantificação modal. 'Os carros estão uma merda' diz que todos os carros existentes no presente *são* uma merda, mas deixa em aberto se também o são os carros do passado e os meramente possíveis. A implicatura de se empregar 'estão' em vez de 'são' é a de que alguns carros do passado não eram uma merda e há esperança de que alguns do futuro e alguns entre os possíveis não sejam. Já 'os carros são uma merda' diz que todos os carros sem exceção, os atuais, os do passado, do futuro, os possíveis e os impossíveis *são* uma merda. Em termos formais:

'Tão uma merda' é verdadeira sse ∀x Carro(x) ⊃ Merda(x)
'São uma merda' é verdadeira sse □ ∀x Carro(x) ⊃ Merda(x)


----------



## Cainejo

Em espanhol temos também excepções á regra _estar_=temporal como na explicação de Carfer, nomeadamente em América (Mexico, Caribe), uso coloquial:

_ser bueno_ é bondade / _estar bueno_ é beleza, atracção

_esta comida es buena_ fala de qualidade / _esta comida está buena_ fala de sabor

_esta música es buena_ (qualidade) / _esta música está buena_ (gosto dela, adoro) (em América).

Em México dizem _está padre_ (é bacana, adoro).


----------



## machadinho

Cainejo said:


> _esta música es buena_ (qualidade) / _esta música está buena_ (gosto dela, adoro)


Não é o mesmo? Não há diferença entre dizer que uma música é boa e dizer que se gosta dela, há?


----------



## Cainejo

machadinho said:


> Não é o mesmo? Não há diferença entre dizer que uma música é boa e dizer que se gosta dela, há?


Mmm, é igual significado, sim, mas tem um matiz, mesmo de expressividade e uso. Eles (Mx) dizem _está buena_ o _buenísima_ como vocês dizem (acho eu) _arrasa, adoro, bacana_..., é um uso coloquial, mais enfático do que _es buena_. Ex: _esta canción es muy buena, pero no es la música que suelo oír / ¡Esta canción está buenísima, ponla otra vez!_. Na verdade há qualquer coisa de atributo temporal nesse uso de _estar buena_ = _é apropriada neste momento, estou curtindo_, mais um sentimento (passageiro) do que uma opinião (as vezes também são passageiras!). Outro exemplo: _ese sombrero está bueno, está padre_ (Mx), _está guai_ (Esp) = _gosto dele_ / _ese sombrero es bueno_ = _é de boa qualidade_.

Agora lembro do brasileiro _está legal_, diferente de _é legal_, são casos parecidos.


----------



## machadinho

Cainejo said:


> Agora lembro do brasileiro _está legal_, diferente de _é legal_, são casos parecidos.


Acho que entendi. Será assim? O _es buena_ se diz duma peça musical em si mesma, ao passo que _está buena_ se diz duma execução em particular dessa peça por alguém? Por exemplo:


> La Partita no. 2 de Bach es buena pero esta ejecución de la Partita no está buena.


----------



## Cainejo

Na verdade eu falo do uso que ouço dos mexicanos e outros do está bueno/a, e indica alguma subjectividade. Como eu diz, acho que é parecido com o seu "está legal". E sim, é mais apropriado para uma interpretação do que para a peça, mas sempre muito informal, mais como a falar de Fundo de Quintal do que de Bach!


----------



## machadinho

Cainejo said:


> Na verdade eu falo do uso que ouço dos mexicanos e outros do está bueno/a, e indica alguma subjectividade. Como eu diz, acho que é parecido com o seu "está legal". E sim, é mais apropriado para uma interpretação do que para a peça, mas sempre muito informal, mais como a falar de Fundo de Quintal do que de Bach!


'Legal' é informal, sim, mas se aplica a Bach também. Quero dizer, não vai aparecer num artigo acadêmico ou de crítica, mas não há nada de errado em dizer 'Bach é legal' ou 'essa performance da Partita está legal, não está?'


----------



## Cainejo

Então, sim, tem ração, acho que pode ser equivalente. Os usos informais sempre bem mais ricos e complexos do que os formais...


----------



## zema

Por aquí también "es  bueno" y "está bueno" tienen connotaciones distintas, aunque no sé si funcionarán exactamente igual que en México.

Pongo un ejemplo con ropa.

"Esa camisa es buena"
Me refiero a que es de buena calidad: buenos materiales, buena confección, probablemente buena marca. No digo si me gusta o no (tal vez sí, tal vez no: la calidad es buena pero podría parecerme aburrida, demasiado formal o informal, no ser de mi estilo, etc.)

"Esa camisa está buena"
Me refiero a que es agradable o a que me resulta agradable a mí, me gusta. No implica  que sea de buena calidad, tal vez eso no pese en mi opinión.

"Esa camisa todavía está buena"
Aquí es probable que me refiera a que todavía sirve, a que no está deteriorada.

"Cuando compro ropa me fijo primero en que esté buena y después en que sea buena" = Me fijo primero en que me agrade y luego en que sea de buena calidad.

Con la música es la misma cosa. Si digo que tal canción "está buena", digo que me agrada, no implica necesariamente que considere que es buena música.

Por otro lado, hay también quienes afirman que "si la música es buena, está buena". Es decir: si se trata de buena música, resulta agradable y nos gusta  a todos.


----------



## Cainejo

Buena explicación, zema, eso es. Yo lo he oído a mexicanos, cubanos y otros, veo que en Argentina también. El uso _todavía está buena_=_todavía está en uso_ sí que se usa en España.


----------

